
People Speak Faster in Less Efficient Languages - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/09/people-speak-faster-less-efficient-languages/597391/
======
ColinWright
Not the same, but obviously related:

 _Human speech may have a universal transmission rate: 39 bits per second_

\-- sciencemag.org

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20880789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20880789)
(237 comments)

